# USA made trains



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So tell me, who makes trains in the USA? More specifically, who makes HO gauge trains in the USA? And how about buildings,track,electronic controls and all the rest of the things we like to use? Now that I'm rebuilding the BGC--again---I want to buy American as much as I can but everything I know about is made in China or Slovakia or Italy or Germany or Tiawan or Japan or just about everywhere but here. I'd like to see just how much I can help our homeland manufacturers and get some good HO stuff at the same time. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bowser, They claim all made in the USA.
http://www.bowser-trains.com/aboutus.html

Weaver. About 70% made in the USA. (read this link about who is thinking about coming back to USA production)
http://citizensvoice.com/news/weaver-trains-made-in-the-usa-mostly-1.1509796

I found this list from here, (they have more then trains listed Pete, model boats too,check the link out.)
http://www.americansworking.com/hobby.html

They have these listed for trains.

Model Trains Made in the USA
Weaver Models a major manufacturer of ready-to-run plastic (and brass) "O" Gauge 2-

Rail and 3-Rail models.
RCS has been building O-gauge turnouts since 1972. Today we have over 45 different
switches and crossings, and 18 different sizes of track. We also have track 
accessories and other items to help you in the construction of your dream layout. All 
of our switches and track are constructed by hand, using tinplated STEEL rail for 
magnetraction capability and real WOODEN TIES. Your "O", “O27", and HiRail trains 
will never operate better or look better than they will on Ross Custom Switches 
equipment.

DM&M Railroad "We offer hand-made, real wood, scale telegraph poles and
accessories. All our poles are Hand-made right here in the USA, Real wood, Real glass 
insulators, O, Scale, Pre-weathered".

Jensen Steam Engine the last remaining American manufacturer of it's kind, but we
still use the original tooling, dies and hand craftsmanship for which we are known. 
This attention to quality and detail makes our legendary engines highly prized by the 
hobbyist, student, educator, power plant operator, engineer and collector. Our solid 
brass and nickel plated Steam Engines are produced in limited quantities

Kadee® MAGNE-MATIC® COUPLERS WORLD'S BEST MAGNETIC COUPLERS!
Manufactured & Assembled in the USA

Hartland specializes in high-quality, affordable G-Scale Locomotives and Rolling Stock:
coaches, freight cars and cabooses. We also manufacture brass and aluminum track 
and other accessories for the Garden Railroader. HLW equipment is designed to run on
#1 gauge track and is compatible with other G-Scale trains and track accessories. 
We are very proud to say that HLW products are American made; Designed, 
manufactured, assembled and packaged in LaPorte, Indiana! Because of this, these 
trains are of the highest quality and are less expensive than inferior imports.

Model Trains Made in the USA
Weaver Models a major manufacturer of ready-to-run plastic (and brass) "O" Gauge 2-
Rail and 3-Rail models.

RCS has been building O-gauge turnouts since 1972. Today we have over 45 different
switches and crossings, and 18 different sizes of track. We also have track 
accessories and other items to help you in the construction of your dream layout. All 
of our switches and track are constructed by hand, using tinplated STEEL rail for 
magnetraction capability and real WOODEN TIES. Your "O", “O27", and HiRail trains 
will never operate better or look better than they will on Ross Custom Switches 
equipment.

DM&M Railroad "We offer hand-made, real wood, scale telegraph poles and
accessories. All our poles are Hand-made right here in the USA, Real wood, Real glass 
insulators, O, Scale, Pre-weathered".

Jensen Steam Engine the last remaining American manufacturer of it's kind, but we
still use the original tooling, dies and hand craftsmanship for which we are known. 
This attention to quality and detail makes our legendary engines highly prized by the 
hobbyist, student, educator, power plant operator, engineer and collector. Our solid 
brass and nickel plated Steam Engines are produced in limited quantities

Kadee® MAGNE-MATIC® COUPLERS WORLD'S BEST MAGNETIC COUPLERS!
Manufactured & Assembled in the USA

Hartland specializes in high-quality, affordable G-Scale Locomotives and Rolling Stock:
coaches, freight cars and cabooses. We also manufacture brass and aluminum track 
and other accessories for the Garden Railroader. HLW equipment is designed to run on
#1 gauge track and is compatible with other G-Scale trains and track accessories. 
We are very proud to say that HLW products are American made; Designed, 
manufactured, assembled and packaged in LaPorte, Indiana! Because of this, these 
trains are of the highest quality and are less expensive than inferior imports.


Wasn't there talk here just recently about one manufacturer that was fed up with production outside the country and were moving back to making the trains in the USA?
Maybe more will follow suit? :smokin:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's some good info Ed but it's all O scale. Guess the HO crowd is stuck with the foreign stuff for now. You would think that with HO being the biggest part of model railroading it would be able to be made here. Are there really that many O scalers out there that it's the only scale made in the USA? Guess it is. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I buy all second hand stuff...the money stays here.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Shay that's probably the most insightful statement that I have ever seen on this site. Just plain makes a lot of sense and I had never thought of it that way. I'll be doing that and for the reason you mentioned. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm with Shay, I think about 90-95% of my stuff is used. Once in a while I pick up a new piece, but most of it has been broken in (or broken) by the previous owners.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And this makes three of us...

Big agreement with Shay and John...I can afford to buy a few
new train things because I have saved so much on used gear, apparently from
estate sales, through Craigslist. It has been a gold mine of values
in my area. The Craigslist categories to watch are COLLECTIBLES and
TOYS AND GAMES. I enter HO TRAINS in their search. Or enter your
scale there.

For new things, I've waited for real 'steals' usually on Amazon.

Don


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

:thumbsup:
keep it here.


----------

